# Shimano tiralejo



## Cbaker77 (Aug 14, 2020)

For sale used Shimano tiralejo 11’ Conventional 4-6 oz rating. Great condition $240 OBO. reel not included. Feel free to call or text if interested 910-524-1110. Thanks!


----------



## Cbaker77 (Aug 14, 2020)

$200 OBO


----------

